# back4more's jon boat project



## back4more

UPDATED 7/29/10 - pics added
Unlike the super set-ups on other custom jons, I tried to keep this relatively simple since I will be using it in mostly salt/brackish water.  I got alot of input from Woodsman69 and Confederate Jay (thanks again guys). The boat is a 2008 Lowe 1436L, the trailer is a 2009 continental, and the motor is a 2007 Mercury 9.9 four stroke. Everything was bought 5 weeks before the finished pics were posted. Boat and trailer bought new, motor slightly used.

deck frame - 1/8 x 1-1/4 x 1-1/4 aluminum angle. 




these two vertical legs were eventually welded (see front floor pic below)






frame pic





floor - 3/4 untreated plywood, added thompsons water seal





front floor pic





on the port (left) side, is what I call my accessory rail. I really wanted to have the rod holder and the rods would not fit right unless it was mounted at a certain height, so I added the 2x4  . switch box has a fuse board in it. controls power to the fish finder, bilge pump and front and rear lights















ready to fish !!!!





before and after






My new and improved trolling motor mount.










rod holders in:


----------



## Howard

Thats nice man.


----------



## blindhog

Looks like a Redketcher to me!


----------



## Seanmay1

lookin good


----------



## Mako22

Hey that looks great, makes me want to do mine all over again. You are really gonna enjoy it once it's done. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

Yeah man, you've got it going on now, A few more hours and you'll be casting  & reeling instead of sawing and drilling.  Looks great.


----------



## Derek Edge

Looks great.  Make sure to post pics of the finished product.


----------



## kazeej

It's amazing how a few relatively simple changes can turn a plain jon boat into a great fishing platform. You gotta post pics when you're done!


----------



## back4more

finished


----------



## Mako22

That looks really nice! I like it!


----------



## WaltL1

Lookin good!


----------



## delta708

That is Sweeeeeeeet looking!


----------



## Confederate_Jay

You did a great job!  When I first did my boat I had a similar Trolling motor setup ( Transom mnt with the head turned around) and I bought a bracket for that made by Minn Kota. It was a adjustable and would fit just about any shape bow or front end. It had 2 arms that clamped to the boat and a strap that ran down attached to front grab handle on the boat. The strap kept it from trying to raise up from the torque when the motor was turned on.  It worked good until I saved up and bought an actual bow mount motor that would lift up and retract into the boat.  You can probably find one on their website.

It looks like in order to run the trolling motor you are going to have to stand on the front deck.  I would suggest a leaning post type seat you see on the front of a lot of bass boats.  They have the taller pedestal pole and the little  seat you sit on or spin around backwards and lean against.   With one more base on the front deck you'd have the option to move one of your bench seats to the front by just using an 11 inch  pedestal pole.  

What would you say you have invested money and time wise?

Again, that thing looks fantastic.  You can bet you'll be getting a few inquiries and questions from others wanting to do the same thing.


----------



## back4more

Confederate_Jay said:


> You did a great job!  When I first did my boat I had a similar Trolling motor setup ( Transom mnt with the head turned around) and I bought a bracket for that made by Minn Kota. It was a adjustable and would fit just about any shape bow or front end. It had 2 arms that clamped to the boat and a strap that ran down attached to front grab handle on the boat. The strap kept it from trying to raise up from the torque when the motor was turned on.  It worked good until I saved up and bought an actual bow mount motor that would lift up and retract into the boat.  You can probably find one on their website.



I didnt see one like you described on the minn kota site. I was thinking of making a 4"x4"x7" L bracket out of some thin steel, and then out plywood on the 4"x7" vertical piece.



Confederate_Jay said:


> It looks like in order to run the trolling motor you are going to have to stand on the front deck.  I would suggest a leaning post type seat you see on the front of a lot of bass boats.  They have the taller pedestal pole and the little  seat you sit on or spin around backwards and lean against.   With one more base on the front deck you'd have the option to move one of your bench seats to the front by just using an 11 inch  pedestal pole.



I may end up doing that later. Thats a nice option and would only cost about $22



Confederate_Jay said:


> What would you say you have invested money and time wise?.



Way too much. Time wise, probably 25-30 hours (I'm not much of a handy man so it took a while). Got a little over $3,600 in the total package (boat, motors, trailer, trailer guide-ons, fish finder, battery, wiring, wood, aluminum, carpet, stainless steel hardware, vests, pump, lights, etc.)



Confederate_Jay said:


> Again, that thing looks fantastic.  You can bet you'll be getting a few inquiries and questions from others wanting to do the same thing.



Thanks. If it were not for you and Woodsman69 my custom jon would be lacking the custom part.


----------



## Bentrod

GOOD look'n rig !!!


----------



## Georgiadawgs78

Man that thing is nice, nicer than a lot of bass boats I have seen. The thirty hours will be well worth it in the long run.


----------



## rsamper

Looks like turned out nice.  Thanks for the pics.  Want to show them to a buddy of mine that has agreed to help me with mine.


----------



## ManishMan11

This might be a dumb question, but how did you mount the seats?  Did you drill a hole into the actual metal part? (where there is a circle cut out of the plywood).  I'm just confused as to how the seats stay there...


----------



## Chris S.

ManishMan11 said:


> This might be a dumb question, but how did you mount the seats?  Did you drill a hole into the actual metal part? (where there is a circle cut out of the plywood).  I'm just confused as to how the seats stay there...



Go to wal mart or bass pro etc. to the marine section and look at a pedestal mount for a seat and you will understand the holesaw purpose.Nice lookin work on your boat B4M.


----------



## back4more

ManishMan11 said:


> This might be a dumb question, but how did you mount the seats?  Did you drill a hole into the actual metal part? (where there is a circle cut out of the plywood).  I'm just confused as to how the seats stay there...



just like Chris S. said, I used a holesaw to cut the plywood and bench. I cut the wood first, applied the carpet, screwed the wood to the boat bench, cut the hole in the bench and then screwed the Swivl-Eze seat base to the wood.


----------



## ManishMan11

Got ya.  Appreciate it!  Boat looks really good.


----------



## Big Kuntry

Super dude!!!!


----------



## back4more

update with new pics (tossed the cell phone pics).

new additions:
- new trolling motor mount. 1/4 inch steel, much stronger
- PVC guide on installed (mounted on bunker guide ons) and trailer lights raised to top of PVC
- fire extinguisher mounted behind drivers seat
- two more rod holders (for total of four)
- emergency paddle mounted under accessory rail
- quick grab knife mounted on accessory rail


----------



## Mako22

back4more said:


> update with new pics (tossed the cell phone pics).
> 
> new additions:
> - new trolling motor mount. 1/4 inch steel, much stronger
> - PVC guide on installed (mounted on bunker guide ons) and trailer lights raised to top of PVC
> - fire extinguisher mounted behind drivers seat
> - two more rod holders (for total of four)
> - emergency paddle mounted under accessory rail
> - quick grab knife mounted on accessory rail



Hey it looks great in those new pics, see what a Gator can do when an FSU grad advises him.


----------



## back4more

Woodsman69 said:


> ...... see what a Gator can do when an FSU grad advises him.



ha !! its worth it. I guess I can give a little Go Nol.... nah cant do it


----------



## Spinnerbait

Back4more I have a question for you.  I'm modifying my jon boat now and just got an aluminum frame put in it last week.  I'm about to cut the plywood for the front.  I'm just curious how you were able to cut the curve for the platform in the front to fit.  I can't think of any way to do it except for measure every few inches and then connect the dots.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Brine

Spinnerbait said:


> Back4more I have a question for you.  I'm modifying my jon boat now and just got an aluminum frame put in it last week.  I'm about to cut the plywood for the front.  I'm just curious how you were able to cut the curve for the platform in the front to fit.  I can't think of any way to do it except for measure every few inches and then connect the dots.  Any help would be appreciated.



Put an oversized piece of cardboard on top of the boat and trace from the bottom. Then cut the cardboard in half lengthwise and overlap until you have a snug template to copy onto your deck material.


----------



## back4more

I cut open a large cardboard box, and cut it as needed so that it would fit in just right on the deck frame, then traced the cardboard outline on the plywood.


----------



## Spinnerbait

Thanks I'll try that


----------



## back4more

got a few fellow GON members asking a few ?'s so I added some pics. hope the pics help !


----------



## Chris S.

Looks fish worthy to me,nice job.


----------



## sasquatch hunter

*aiight*

i only see one thing wrong with it

and it's not a problem i have, but a problem the man will have.

you need a tall light up front, the troller motor blocks the light to the port side.


----------



## UXO

Man I'm pretty sure your hull is the same as mine (mine is a 2004 Lowe L1436L) and your build puts mine to shame.  Very nice work man, you should enjoy the heck out of that!


----------

